# Justin Beiber with snake at vma show



## Grogshla (Aug 30, 2011)

Heading into work today I head that Beiber had a snake with him during the redcarpet and vma show. They said it was only a small one but I am still interested to hear what it was. I bet it was probably a corn snake or something.
I hope beiber wanna bees don't start getting snakes like its the new cool thing to do.


----------



## saximus (Aug 30, 2011)

It was a Boa but yeah it was only quite small. It was wrapped around his hand and looked pretty scared. Not really sure why you'd bring it to an event like that


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

Stands to reason that he has only a small one... I saw him on TV last night doing the ususal crackpot Yank thing - thanking not ony god, but Jesus as well, for his great success. Why does he think he's been picked out of the crowd when tens of thousands of little black kids are starving to death in Somalia? Defies logic...

Jamie


----------



## Shadow86 (Aug 30, 2011)

remember he is only a kid and acts like one.my son always like to get my pythons out and would walk around with them. he did it for popularity.he is a idiot.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Aug 30, 2011)

Hopefully when it's big enough it will eat him


----------



## D3pro (Aug 30, 2011)

Keeping snakes just got uncool


----------



## Australis (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Grogshla (Aug 30, 2011)

Would have loved for the snake to latch onto his hand or something haha


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Stands to reason that he has only a small one... ......



Yep, he only has a little one.

All these child-stars who find their life depressing because of the stress they've been through to earn $30million+ in one year might find relief by offering these starving kids just a small cut of their wages. No need for kids to be living in dumps and not going to school.

He certainly not gonna win a lady's heart carrying a python around....lol


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 30, 2011)

Here comes a snake keeping fad..


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 30, 2011)

The snake shouldn't be out in public like that, but I don't know how much Beiber knows about snakes. He's just a kid remember.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2011)

Boys love showing off their snake


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm nice snake thou, shame about the owner


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

lol, lots of jealousy in this thread.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 30, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> All these child-stars who find their life depressing because of the stress they've been through to earn $30million+ in one year might find relief by offering these starving kids just a small cut of their wages. No need for kids to be living in dumps and not going to school.



I agree, looks like he has been helping others though:

Billboard.com

Justin Bieber Donating Album Proceeds to Children's Hospitals


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 30, 2011)

nervous said:


> lol, lots of jealousy in this thread.



^^ Bieber fan...


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I agree, looks like he has been helping others though:
> 
> Billboard.com
> 
> ...



I don't follow the stars so don't really know what they're up to. But good for him. Might be just a boy but has a good heart.


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> ^^ Bieber fan...


 lol, no not at all, i just find the amount of jealousy in this thread funny.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't follow this kid, just spent about 30 seconds on google lol. It's good to see charitable things being done, I hope he keeps it up and doesn't get selfish when he gets older.


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 30, 2011)

No jealousy here, If it was a member everyone would of flamed the heck out of him for taking it out in the public.
But hey if he's famous, right?.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 30, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I don't follow the stars so don't really know what they're up to. But good for him. Might be just a boy but has a good heart.



It's quite silly if you or any one else thinks *HE* makes his own decisions... Not saying he would rather not give to charity etc. however, I am saying it's all a publicity stunt


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm certainly not jealous, and I wouldn't mind his money ... but it makes me puke when someone who has barely reached puberty starts thanking god and Jesus for his success. JB himself seems like quite a nice bloke now, and I hope he stays that way, but it will be very difficult for him. The question I asked was - why does he think god or jesus picked him out of the crowd and gave him special treatment? His success is entirely due to good management (and bloody good luck to him for that), not some kooky entity in the sky.

Not jealous at all, if you were referring to me...

Jamie


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 30, 2011)

I read somewhere he earned 56 million the past year so for him to dip into his own money (if he does) and give to charity is not such a big deal. In all honesty that amount of money donated is chicken scrap for him. Not to mention that any money he or any other star gives is a total tax write off and gives good public image. It is a total publicity stunt.
As for the snake...I agree, If some1 new to the herp society did the same and took a snake to a loud and bright event with no shelter they would get flamed.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh hes just doing it to look cool and get attention and its working. Well the getting attention part, not the cool part!


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> As for the snake...I agree, If some1 new to the herp society did the same and took a snake to a loud and bright event with no shelter they would get flamed.



i dont see anyone getting flamed for carry around snakes, lizards or even baby crocs when it comes to reptile expos, zoo visits etc... im pretty sure they would be loud scary places for reptiles and animals of the like.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 30, 2011)

nervous said:


> i dont see anyone getting flamed for carry around snakes, lizards or even baby crocs when it comes to reptile expos, zoo visits etc... im pretty sure they would be loud scary places for reptiles and animals of the like.



You're going to compare an expo to an event like the VMA's where the sound system costs almost as much as a unit..?


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 30, 2011)

nervous said:


> i dont see anyone getting flamed for carry around snakes, lizards or even baby crocs when it comes to reptile expos, zoo visits etc... im pretty sure they would be loud scary places for reptiles and animals of the like.



your kidding right?
reptile expos and shows still have a hide or enclosure that the reptile stays in throughout the day/show. They are only out when there is a hands on 'show' apart from that they are sitting in an enclosure for the rest of the time.


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> You're going to compare an expo to an event like the VMA's where the sound system costs almost as much as a unit..?



the issue here is that it is a young rich famous person. That is why people are having a spat about it!

at Australia zoo they carry around snakes that ppl can come up to and touch and hold etc... how uncomfortable & disrespectful to the animal, there are other places that do this also. at expos you see people have there reptiles on display in plastic containers with no hides etc.., and just so the paying public can see them... how insecure must they feel?


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 30, 2011)

nervous said:


> at expos you see people have there reptiles on display in plastic containers with no hides etc.., and just so the paying public can see them... how insecure must they feel?



It's a reptile expo... Would you prefer we have pictures of the reptiles on show instead? None of my snakes have hides and do perfectly well..

The point is he is holding (barely) a young boa around his arm/wrist and walking around a huge event with loud music, loud people, big flashing lights which is sure to stress it out. Comparing something like that to a qualified zoologist at a zoo walking around holding one (properly) and letting a few visitors touch while they talk about it is nonsense mate...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

I've never been to a reptile expo with a dance floor... It could work... maybe an idea for the Ipswich reptile festival??? Jiving Jags... dancing Dugites... foxtrotting Frillies lol!

Jamie


----------



## Colin (Aug 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> I hope beiber wanna bees don't start getting snakes like its the new cool thing to do



who would want to be a justin beiber "wanna be" ?? the thought really makes me cringe :lol:


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> It's a reptile expo... Would you prefer we have pictures of the reptiles on show instead? None of my snakes have hides and do perfectly well..
> 
> The point is he is holding (barely) a young boa around his arm/wrist and walking around a huge event with loud music, loud people, big flashing lights which is sure to stress it out. Comparing something like that to a qualified zoologist at a zoo walking around holding one (properly) and letting a few visitors touch while they talk about it is nonsense mate...



who cares if its a reptile expo, there is still people and bright lights and loud noises! 

yeh and i am saying that i am pretty sure that the BABY & non baby snakes/reptiles at expos get stressed out also... but you seem to think because its a "REPTILE" expo its not relevant...

lol, a few visitors? and yep, i am sure those zoo snakes arn't stressed because they are at a zoo being flaunted around by a specialist...


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 30, 2011)

At least he does give *something* to charity, it's better than nothing at all. Of course it's good publicity, but I don't think it's fair to say that's the *only* reason he would do it, that's being a little too cynical in my opinion. I don't think it's fair to assume that anyone who has money and gives it away can't possibly be doing because they actually care and not just because it will help their image. I know *some* people are like that but not all. If I had money I'd like to give it away too, and would care less what other people thought about that.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 30, 2011)

I have seen people on this forum getting flamed hard because they take there reptiles out to the park and in the car with them and no-one says that the flamers are jealous, but because someone famous does it people objecting are all of a sudden jealous, I don't get that.



Tahlia said:


> At least he does give *something* to charity, it's better than nothing at all. Of course it's good publicity, but I don't think it's fair to say that's the *only* reason he would do it, that's being a little too cynical in my opinion. I don't think it's fair to assume that anyone who has money and gives it away can't possibly be doing because they actually care and not just because it will help their image. I know *some* people are like that but not all. If I had money I'd like to give it away too, and would care less what other people thought about that.


Yes, but you probably wouldn't make a big deal of it and tell everyone either.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

I think a fair bit of what JB cops is because of envy, and that's unfortunate, but at 15 (or whatever) it really knocks me to hear him doing the screwball Yank thing of thanking god and jesus for his success. I just hope he moves onto a more realistic understanding of where his success comes from (top-class promotion and management) and doesn't spend the rest of his life ramming that other crap down our throats.

Jamie


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 30, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Yes, but you probably wouldn't make a big deal of it and tell everyone either.



No I wouldn't, but at the same time people don't know me anyway. I think it can sometimes be difficult for a celebrity to be generous without anyone finding out, their lives are often under a microscope (which gets a bit too much sometimes, many of the things in the news about celebs really don't qualify as news anyway lol). I hope he does take the time to be charitable without people knowing though.


----------



## nervous (Aug 30, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I think a fair bit of what JB cops is because of envy, and that's unfortunate, but at 15 (or whatever) it really knocks me to hear him doing the screwball Yank thing of thanking god and jesus for his success. I just hope he moves onto a more realistic understanding of where his success comes from (top-class promotion and management) and doesn't spend the rest of his life ramming that other crap down our throats.
> 
> Jamie



i dont understand it either, but then i am not a religious person...

but it seems like most famous people feel the need to thank god...


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 30, 2011)

Australis said:


>



lololol best pic ever! ,hahaaha

Best facial expressions! , hahaah


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone who reckons they aren't somewhat envious of Beibers success is a liar. As if you wouldn't want to be making multi millions before you were even 17... He's a little [deleted] and I don't like him, but I'd love his money.



Pythoninfinite said:


> I've never been to a reptile expo with a dance floor... It could work... maybe an idea for the Ipswich reptile festival??? Jiving Jags... dancing Dugites... foxtrotting Frillies lol!
> 
> Jamie



The jags would probably look like they were at a rave.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 30, 2011)

Well hey,
you've gotta do something to look manly once you start putting your face on Nail Polish stands!!


I think I could happily ignore his existence...but the having an autobiography etc at his age just makes him so distasteful.



Look at that swagga  by which I mean...why has he got cloth hanging out his pocket as if he's gangster?!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Well hey,
> you've gotta do something to look manly once you start putting your face on Nail Polish stands!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh THAT'S what it is... I thought it was a fancy skateboard in his other hand ! Skinny little legs tho 

J


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 30, 2011)

What is "Swagger"? Pop culture of today is stupid.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> What is "Swagger"? Pop culture of today is stupid.



pop culture of every day was/is stupid 

settle pettle, just accept it as payin him out!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 30, 2011)

[h=3]_swag·ger_/ˈswagər/[/h]Verb: Walk or behave in a very confident and typically arrogant or aggressive way: "he *swaggered* along the corridor".
Noun: A very confident and typically arrogant or aggressive gait or manner.



id="entries"
|- 
|
1.

| swagger
| id="tools_1071462" | 
|- 
| 
| colspan="2" id="entry_1071462" | How one presents him or her self to the world. Swagger is shown from how the person handles a situation. It can also be shown in the person's walk.
Ryan: "Denzel Washington has swagger in all his movie rolls" 
Phil: "You can't forget about Al Pacino! He had swagger all over in Scarface!!!"

|-


----------



## slim6y (Aug 30, 2011)

And absolutely NO ONE saw an upside of this?

A famous and most adored pop star is carrying a snake - one of the most feared and hated animals on earth....

Be good to see someone promoting a snake - hope he has as much passion in reptiles as he does in his singing (actually, on saying that, hopefully more)...

I'm never frustrated by people's complete negative attitudes to something that isn't that bad....

Likewise - I am never frustrated by the amount of people that get snakes (and reptiles) wrong as well!

It's this circular argument that we have going on here that drives it!


----------



## nathancl (Aug 30, 2011)

If I was famous I would like to think that I could rock a boa on the red carpet and it would be purely as an accessory. I wouldnt take it inside the event because the amount of noise etc would scare it but dont see a problem having one on the red carpet.

Dont like the kid but each to their own but also dont think people should be so negative about it. 

And in relation to charity etc, if I made that amount of money I wouldnt be donating to charity, purely because it would be my money that I worked for and dont see why I should have to share when the different governments of the world should be helping their people not me.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was in charge of a few Boas at the WA Museum I arranged for Alice Cooper to use one of my animals for his stage show at the Entertainment Centre in Perth - it was about 2m & 25kg, but I don't think the snake was fazed by it at all, despite the music just about collapsing my chest... 

Welcome to my Nightmare!!!

J


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 30, 2011)

Why is everyone saying the noise will scare it? Aren't they deaf?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 30, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lololol best pic ever! ,hahaaha
> 
> Best facial expressions! , hahaah



I only realised that there was a snake in this picture on the second look.


----------



## nathancl (Aug 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Why is everyone saying the noise will scare it? Aren't they deaf?



ever been to a concert or nightclub where the music is so loud that you can feel the vibration running through your body?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, but on the carpet it wouldn't be like that.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Yeah, but on the carpet it wouldn't be like that.


Exactly, I doubt he would've held the snake through the entire night, it was probably just on arrival.

Not that I agree with him doing it at all, I just dont think its such a huge deal as some are making it out to be.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Aug 30, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lololol best pic ever! ,hahaaha
> 
> Best facial expressions! , hahaah



I wasn't looking at any facial expressions...

I think the reason celebs give so much money away is because they can claim it back on tax.

It's not all for the common good.

HOLY *****!!

I LOVE ALICE COOPER!!!

I got backstage passes to meet him next month!!!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 30, 2011)

Within the venue im sure there would be some pretty damn heavy bass, but on the red carpet not so much, considering most snakes have horrible eyesight I couldn't see flashes being all that bad, I think this is good for snakes, considering most of his fan demographic are female, maybe we will start getting some more attractive women into the hobby haha.

I reckon hes a nice bloke and I want his money, but I hate his music and fans to a point I don't actually think he is all that talented to deserve but hey the ladies dig him more then me so haters gon hate. I also hate how hard he tries to be black hes trying to be a little white kanye west.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothing would surprise with me with little ****e, when he came to Melbourne i met him and his security as part of my job and,
well ill just say , he is a brat and thats putting it nicely.
I would tell you a few things about this one but i cant.
To bad he is so talented.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> Heading into work today I head that Beiber....


Not my cup of tea, but whatever floats your boat ...


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 30, 2011)

Lmfao Fuscus


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 30, 2011)

He is not gay, nor is he mild mannered or respectable.We have had to deal with divas before but this kid did not have a single redeeming quality about his personality


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> He is not gay, nor is he mild mannered or respectable.We have had to deal with divas before but this kid did not have a single redeeming quality about his personality



Maybe god & jesus love a prima donna...

J


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 30, 2011)

ok so i read all the posts 
so he took a snake. my daughter would date him now but only cos * i could steal his snake mum* ( sigh )

there have been videos who have had snakes in them five, alice cooper, whoever else

do none of us ever have music up loud or loud noises in our homes that would frighten reps?

i have heard ( please correct me if i am wrong) that a celeb may get a few million dollars for something but after they actually pay their management, and staff and other crap how much are they left with?
most of us would love to earn those types of dollars.
as for him being respectable and nice hes a teen ( no offese to any great teens on here and those few great teens i know) but alot of teens are brats

as for charity who cares what he does with his money if my kid was earning that much it would be in her/his bank and not being touched till she/he was an adult ( on the upside of that means i would no longer have to pay pocket money  )

the whole thanking god and all that is standard crap that they think the general populace wants to here and certain bosses and publicists and other industry people WANT? EXPECT?NEED to here or you can find yourself finding it harder to get anywhere 

we dont like it e ignore it its not like JB or any of those actually have influence over us and to those that are simple minded enough for those types people to influence them thats why there are therapsists 

personally i cant stand his music i perfer guns and roses and def lep and others but my girls love his music and wander around sining it ( girls are banned from his music comming from my speakers)

i think he should have been holding that awesome lil bundle of his better and hopefully he had it put somewhere safe wehn he was inside 
end of my rant


oh Johnny depp is hot!


----------



## Colin (Aug 30, 2011)

four pages on justin beeper is enough.. sorry :lol: 


the end


----------

